# FF: jaguar cichlid



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a 3 - 4 inch Jaguar a couple of months ago he got hes tail completely taken off by my flowerhorn, now its growing back. The reason im getting rid of him is cause again he is being picked on and i have no other tanks for him to be in. Hes yours if you come pick him up, i live close to King Ed's. if you have some cardinal tetras or some danios for trade that would make me really happy.

Thanks, Nick


----------



## candylips (Jan 4, 2011)

email me at [email protected] please, thanks


----------



## candylips (Jan 4, 2011)

have a 6 inch female jaguar cichlid id like to trade for a male jaguar or a smaller king kong parrot (with a smile)


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

i emailed you, if i don't get rid of this guy by Saturday im giving him away to king ed's


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll take him! Text me 7782454285


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

^ didnt answer txt. still up for grabs!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

someone take this fish!!!


----------



## candylips (Jan 4, 2011)

text me at 6043063208! I didnt get your email


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

why doesnt anyone have any tetras for trade? xD


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

chiefwonton said:


> why doesnt anyone have any tetras for trade? xD


i would imagine if someone was intrested into getting a fish such as a jaguar they would not have tetras unless they have multiple tanks which they may want to hold on to the fish they have...

if you werent so far away i would take him off your hands as i could still use a couple more fish in the 250 gal


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

well this guy is still up for grabs


----------



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

I have PM'D you.


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

I said I would take him and I haven't received a text? 778 245 4285....you can also email me your number and address to [email protected]

Thanks


----------

